# Betta fish following finger



## MrBubbles (Jan 27, 2013)

Does anybody Know how to make a betta fish follow your finger? I tried different methods but none work... And this is my first thread so please tell me if its in the wrong category


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

usually, this comes naturally to bettas, so just place your finger (if he isnt shy) and slowly move it...dont forget to reward him with small amounts of bloodworms!


----------



## MrBubbles (Jan 27, 2013)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> usually, this comes naturally to bettas, so just place your finger (if he isnt shy) and slowly move it...dont forget to reward him with small amounts of bloodworms!


Tried that but he flicks away...still reward him though


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

How long have you had him?


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Rin does this. But she's also 3.


----------



## Buttons000 (Feb 3, 2013)

Over time they'll associate your finger with feedings. So they'll follow it around thinking its time to eat.


----------



## MrBubbles (Jan 27, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> How long have you had him?


2 1/2 weeks. he has a bubble nest covering half his tanks


----------



## inveritas (Jan 24, 2013)

I usually pinch my betta's food between my fingers and dip just below the water surface constantly until he swims there before I release the food to him.

After a few days he learnt to follow my finger, and would even jump up and bite me if I didn't give him his food!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Most Bettas are just shy at first, but I would try what inveritas said.

It takes some time for them to get used to your fingers. If he doesn't come to your fingers when they are under water with food, you can try putting the tip of your finger in the water and dropping a flake or pellet next to it so he can get used to your finger being there.


----------

